# Passer sous os x lion



## cromwar123 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour bonjour !! 

Je vous sollicite ce soir pour vous poser quelques questions ... 
J'aimerai savoir comment faire pour passer sous OS x Lion 10.7
De plus, j'aimerai savoir si mon ordinateur suporterai cette nouveauté. 
Je dispose d'un Toshiba avec un processeur Intel(R) Core I3 CPU M380 avec 2.53 GHZ 
et une RAM de 6 Go et je suis sous windows 7.

Voili voilou , bonne soirée !!!!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Pour passer à un OS d'Apple (Lion, Mountain Lion) il suffit d'avoir un ordinateur Apple 

Toutefois certains montent un hackintosh, on en parle ici, à la cave.

En résumé : hors Macintosh ou Hackintosh, point de salut


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2012)

AU moins pour la RAM, c'est bon 

Je déplace.


----------



## cromwar (19 Octobre 2012)

Okai okai mais n'auriez vous pas un tuto plus simple pour ceci ?
Cela serai très aimable


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2012)

Si tu regardes la 1e page de "La cave du Mac" tu trouveras plusieurs fils qui parlent de se monter un Hack.

Ces fils parlent de hardware, donc du type de carte mère, cartes graphiques,  nécessaires pour monter un Hack. Tu ne peux pas le faire avec n'importe quel matériel.


----------

